# Jus a couple pics



## Goofy Grape (Apr 9, 2006)

shots taken a few days ago....


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks very good! Lotsa nuggets there!


----------



## A.K. (Apr 9, 2006)

damn i envy you right now and if i didnt spell that right well im a little high so whatever


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 9, 2006)

Very nice looking very interesting bud.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 9, 2006)

hot buds GG ....nice rolling job too


----------

